# Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?



## Goldeneye007 (14. Juni 2011)

*Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?*

Hey Leute,
anfangs hatte ich das Problem, dass mitten im (Online-)Spiel mein Laptop ohne Vorwarnung heruntergefahren ist.. Ich hatte die Vermutung, dass es etwas mit den Videosettings zu tun haben könnte und habe die Einstellungen größtenteils auf "_mittel_" gesetzt und den Haken bei "_Multicore-Rendering_" entfernt (wie es unter anderem auch in anderen Foren empfohlen wurde).
Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich das Spiel ununterbrochen 2 Stunden lang spielen, bevor ich es selbst ausgeschaltet habe..
Seit gestern aber stürzt *Left 4 Dead 2* ohne Fehlermeldung ab und bringt mich zurück zum Desktop!?   
Grafikkarten- und sonstige Treiber sind auch aktuell und an meinem System kann es nicht liegen, da die* FPS-Rate flüssig *ist und meine Internetverbindung auch konstant im Bereich 50-60 liegt...

Über schnelle Hilfe würde ich mich sehr freuen, da das *Left 4 Dead 2*-Spielen bisher (aufgrunddessen) kaum Spaß gemacht hat...


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?*



Goldeneye007 schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> anfangs hatte ich das Problem, dass mitten im (Online-)Spiel mein Laptop ohne Vorwarnung heruntergefahren ist.. Ich hatte die Vermutung, dass es etwas mit den Videosettings zu tun haben könnte und habe die Einstellungen größtenteils auf "_mittel_" gesetzt und den Haken bei "_Multicore-Rendering_" entfernt (wie es unter anderem auch in anderen Foren empfohlen wurde).
> Zwischenzeitlich konnte ich das Spiel ununterbrochen 2 Stunden lang spielen, bevor ich es selbst ausgeschaltet habe..
> Seit gestern aber stürzt *Left 4 Dead 2* ohne Fehlermeldung ab und bringt mich zurück zum Desktop!?
> ...



Wie sehen Deine Temperaturen aus?
Versuch mal die Grafiksetting (auch Auflösung) zu reduzieren und schau ob es daran liegt.


----------



## Goldeneye007 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?*

Die Auflösung habe ich schon vorher reduziert und, wie schon geschrieben, habe ich auch die Grafikeinstellungen an sich niedriger eingestellt...
Mein Laptop wird generell sehr warm aber normalerweise führt das nicht zu _Shut-Downs_, da ich z.b. auch problemlos *Battlefield Bad Company 2*, *Call of Duty: Black Ops *und ähnlich fordernde Spiele normal spielen konnte (trotz teils warmer Temperaturen am Laptop).


----------



## Vordack (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?*

Ich glaube ich hatte es schonmal daß mein Rechner wegen Hitze einfach runter fuhr. Ich glaube es lag daran dass das Templimit dass man im BIOS einstellen kann erreicht wurde, also quasi ein Notfallshutdown.

L4D ist doch ein Steam Spiel, mach mal Rechtklick drauf und dann "Check File Integrity". Kannst ja auch mal probieren es neu zu installieren (steam.exe -install D: wo D: Dein DVD LW ist falls Du es nicht über steam gekauft hast).

Sonst hätte ich auch nur die Standardantworten (DirextX aktualisieren, Chipset Treiber, Grfik hast Du ja schon...)

Probier vielleicht das mal: http://board.gulli.com/thread/1480152-left-4-dead-2-die-absturz-loesung-/

Gruß,

Jan


----------



## Goldeneye007 (14. Juni 2011)

*AW: Left 4 Dead 2 stürzt nach 5 Minuten ohne Fehlermeldung ab - was tun?*

Okay vielen Dank, ich werd´s wahrscheinlich erstmal mit einer Neuinstallation versuchen... Ich gebe dann nochmal Bescheid


----------

